
AWS launches AWS Ground Station, a cloud service for satellite operators - raleighm
https://www.geekwire.com/2018/amazon-web-services-launches-aws-ground-station-cloud-service-designed-satellite-operators/
======
geezerjay
Dupe

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18546272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18546272)

